# Welche Monofile Schnur für das Grundangeln



## DJNoob (14. Mai 2021)

Moin Leute, ich habe mir 2 neue 2500er Rollen für meine beiden Grundruten bestellt und würde gleich neue Schnüre mitbestellen wollen. 
Ich benutze seid 3 Monaten die Lineaeffe FF Ninja Pro Cast Hi-Viz und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Gute Knotenfestigkeit und ist bisher noch in keiner Situation gerissen. Der schwerste Fisch am Foripuff war allerdings nur eine 2,5kg Laxxer.

Gestern habe ich mal ein paar Zugtests gemacht und die Schnur ist mir viel früher gerissen, als gedacht. Nicht am Knoten sondern Mitten drin. Dies hat mich etwas verunsichert.
Viele pushen angeblich die Zahlen hoch und das mag ich garnicht. Daher wollte ich mal ein wenig eure Meinungen hören, was ihr so Empfehlen könntet.
Alternativ habe ich ein paar 0,20er ausgesucht:

- WAKU Schnur STROFT LS Monofile 0,20
- SENSITEC Forelle Transparent klar
- Lineaeffe FF Ninja Pro Cast Hi-Viz ( wie gehabt weiternutzen )
- Tubertini Tatanka EVO
- SHIMANO Technium Invisitec
- TFT Transform Line
- Tubertini UC 4 Gorilla

Ich denke, das die Tragkraftszahlen etwas realistischer sind und daher habe ich mir ein paar ausgesucht. Beim Stroft LS finde ich die geringe Dehnung super, als Ersatz für eine geflochtene.
Die Ninja Pro Cast Hi-Viz die ic im mom drauf habe, hat angeblich eine Tragkraft von 7kg etwa und bin da nicht ganz sicher, ob ich sie weiterhin die richtige wäre .


----------



## Nuesse (14. Mai 2021)

Ich würde die Stroft GTM nehmen ,die LS hab ich auch aber an der leichten Spinnrute.


----------



## DJNoob (14. Mai 2021)

Nuesse , mir ging es ja eigentlich gerade um die geringe dehnung bei der LS. Was spricht deiner Meinung nach gegen den LS? Stattdessen für den GTM?


----------



## Nuesse (14. Mai 2021)

Ich fische sie in0,14 mm da ist sie relativ geschmeidig ,hatte sie auch mal in 0,20mm aber da war sie mir zu "steif" 
Die GTM hat sich bei mir mehrfach bewährt ,ausserdem ist sie n bissel günstiger .
Wenn ich weniger dehnung haben möchte nehm ich mir ne geflochtene Schnur 
und tüddel n bißchen mono (gtm) ran.


----------



## DJNoob (14. Mai 2021)

Hi, die Schnur soll dieses Jahr drauf bleiben und auch für den Winter geeignet sein. Da kommt mir für das Grundangeln keine geflochtene in Frage mein bester.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2021)

Ich habe jetzt schon länger die Shimano Trout, aber in 0,225 mm. Die hält ihre Gewichtsangabe locker, ist aber auch nicht richtig bezeichnet, meine ist laut Meßuhr eine 0,25mm dicke. Das ist aber auch bei anderen Schnüren das Problem, das die aufgedruckte Stärke in den wenigsten Fällen stimmt. Und wenn dir Excalibur-Schnur unter die Finger kommt, die hat bei mir nicht mal 40 % der Tragkraft geliefert, totale Enttäuschung.


----------



## magi (14. Mai 2021)

Dann würde ich genau die empfohlene Stroft gtm nehmen und meine Finger grundsätzlich von jeder Schnur lassen, die irgendwie von FTM (fucking tackle max) und anderen üblichen Marken in "Forellenkreisen" angeboten wird. Meist wird dort nämlich besonders gerne übertrieben, damit sich billige Fernost-importe auch gut vermarkten lassen...


----------



## Nuesse (14. Mai 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Hi, die Schnur soll dieses Jahr drauf bleiben und auch für den Winter geeignet sein. Da kommt mir für das Grundangeln keine geflochtene in Frage mein bester.


Das mit dem Winter ist natürlich blöd ,ich hab für einige meiner Rollen Ersatzspulen und muss mir darüber keine sorgen machen .


----------



## warrior (14. Mai 2021)

Quantum Salsa, günstig und gut. Auch nach dem Drill größerer Fische, kaum Verdrallung.


----------



## BaFO (15. Mai 2021)

Die Stroft ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Schnur (geringe Dehnung, stark und abriebfest), aber z.T. auch ein bisschen drahtig. 
Von der Technikum Invisitec hatte ich mal ein paar Musterspulen (0,22-0,25-0,30). Die waren auch recht steif und haben leicht geringelt. Evtl sind die jetzigen aber besser. 

Die anderen Schnüre kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Da 2500er Rollen nicht so große Spulenköpfe haben und Forellenteiche (wenn Du dort meistens fischst) oft keine Hindernisse haben, würde ich eine "weiche" geschmeidige Schnur nehmen, die sich der Spule gut anpasst. 
LG Max


----------



## DJNoob (16. Mai 2021)

BaFO , gutes Argument. Was wäre denn weich?


----------



## BaFO (16. Mai 2021)

"Weich" oder geschmeidig finde ich Schnüre, die nicht "pre-stretched", also vorgedehnt sind.
Die haben meistens aber auch mehr Dehnung, falls Du die Schnur nicht zum Spinnfischen brauchst, sollte das auch hinhauen.

Maxima ist so eine stark dehnende, geschmeidige Schnur. Ich selbst benutze recht häufig zum Posen/Grundangeln Balzer Camtec in versch Durchmessern und Farben. Damit komme ich auch gut zurecht.

LG Max


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Mai 2021)

Von Drennan die camo xt.


----------

